# [RISOLTO] Bizzarro errore di connessione

## shanghai

Ciao ragazzi, sono tornato!   :Very Happy: 

Dopo una pausa distensiva con la Ubuntu (soddisfacente devo dire) torno alle origini  :Smile: 

Sto provando a reinstallare la gentoo dal liveCD ma succede una cosa strana:

la connessione web funziona ma solo verso alcuni siti.

Google.it e arianna sì, gentoo, yahoo ed altri no. Il problema non è legato al browser, perché si presenta con qualsiasi applicazione che utilizzi il protocollo http, quindi anche wget ad esempio.

La connessione è DHCP e prima di andare "fuori" attraversa il gateway di parla.it che ho in casa (che comunque non crea problemi a nessun'altra distribuzione né a windows su nessuno dei PC che ho in casa).

Avete mai visto niente del genere?

Redi-vivo Shanghai

----------

## .:deadhead:.

i dns forse sono un po' pigri? che c'è scritto in resolv.conf?

----------

## gutter

Prova a fare un ping a google.it.

----------

## shanghai

Eccovi qualche altra info: ifconfig

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:7D:C0:63:1D

          inet addr:192.168.30.10  Bcast:192.168.30.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:93 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:104 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:12880 (12.5 Kb)  TX bytes:13971 (13.6 Kb)

          Interrupt:169 Base address:0x6000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

Ping:

```
PING www.gentoo.org (66.219.59.46) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from kiwi.gentoo.org (66.219.59.46): icmp_seq=1 ttl=42 time=178 ms

64 bytes from kiwi.gentoo.org (66.219.59.46): icmp_seq=2 ttl=42 time=174 ms

64 bytes from kiwi.gentoo.org (66.219.59.46): icmp_seq=3 ttl=42 time=175 ms

64 bytes from kiwi.gentoo.org (66.219.59.46): icmp_seq=4 ttl=42 time=175 ms

64 bytes from kiwi.gentoo.org (66.219.59.46): icmp_seq=5 ttl=42 time=176 ms

64 bytes from kiwi.gentoo.org (66.219.59.46): icmp_seq=6 ttl=42 time=175 ms

64 bytes from kiwi.gentoo.org (66.219.59.46): icmp_seq=7 ttl=42 time=174 ms

--- www.gentoo.org ping statistics ---

8 packets transmitted, 7 received, 12% packet loss, time 7004ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 174.055/175.811/178.184/1.206 ms

```

Resolv.conf (identico a quello su ubuntu, attualmente installata e funzionante)

```
# Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth0

nameserver 192.168.30.1

nameserver 0.0.0.0

```

----------

## shanghai

Ho anche fatto un time su Links: in quasi 2 minuti nessuna risposta da www.gentoo.org (eppure il ping sembra funzionare...).

----------

## Ic3M4n

prova a mettere direttamente il server dns in resolv.conf

----------

## shanghai

Scusa ma non ho capito. Che vuoi dire?

----------

## thewally

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> Scusa ma non ho capito. Che vuoi dire?

 

Scrivi come prima riga di resolv.conf, o come unico DNS (ovvero, cancella gli altri), il server DNS che utlizzi per la tua connessione internet (consulta il sito del provider o guarda dall'interfaccia di amministrazione del router).  :Wink: 

----------

## shanghai

Dev'essere una cospirazione. Nel sito parla.it l'unica volta in cui si parla di DNS è questa

http://www.parla.it/corsaire/html/it/inst_piupc_lan.htm

e mi sembra che siano tutti indirizzi di rete interna.

Dal pannello di configurazione del router (il V-BOX) non è disponibile questa informazione.

----------

## Ic3M4n

prova a mettere 

```
nameserver 151.1.1.1

nameserver 151.1.2.1

option timeout 1

option rotate

```

come resolv.conf. al max fatti un backup di quello con il dhcp, anche se non funziona.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

hai dato un'occhiata qua?

----------

## shanghai

Si direbbe proprio LUI...

Unica nota: come gateway io uso... un gateway, col suo firewall e tutto quanto. Devo impostare qualcosa anche lì o basta questa regola?

Vi faccio sapere piu' tardi, o nei prossimi giorni.

Grazie!

----------

## shanghai

Finalmente ho avuto tempo per fare le prove e, anche se il problema sembra proprio lo stesso, la soluzione con me non funziona!

la riga IPTABLES non la posso usare perché sul CD non c'è iptables. Allora ho cambiato /etc/conf.d/net come suggerito qui:

```
# This network configuration was written by net-setup

iface_eth0="dhcp"

config_eth0=("192.168.0.1/24 brd 192.168.0.255 mtu 1452")
```

Non sono riuscito  a trovare i file di configurazione del client dhcp (non è questo stesso file?) e il server è un gateway proprietario di parla.net e non so se si può e come riconfigurarlo.

Ecco qualche log:

route

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.30.0    *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.30.1    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
```

ifconfig

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:7D:C0:63:1D  

          inet addr:192.168.30.11  Bcast:192.168.30.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  [b]MTU:1452[/b]  Metric:1

          RX packets:317 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:107 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:46517 (45.4 Kb)  TX bytes:12985 (12.6 Kb)

          Interrupt:169 Base address:0xe000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:21 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:21 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:1792 (1.7 Kb)  TX bytes:1792 (1.7 Kb)
```

Le modifiche funzionano, perché l'MTU ora è a 1452 (solo che è MENO di quanto sarebbe normalmente anche partendo da CD, cioè 1500... è giusto o invece devo aumentare? Come giudico? Ho una classica realtek 10/100).

Per un confronto posto l'ifconfig da Ubuntu (la rete funziona perfettamente qui)

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:7D:C0:63:1D

          inet addr:192.168.30.10  Bcast:192.168.30.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::2e0:7dff:fec0:631d/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  [b]MTU:1500[/b]  Metric:1

          RX packets:520 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:469 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:567676 (554.3 KiB)  TX bytes:72195 (70.5 KiB)

          Interrupt:169 Base address:0xe000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4842 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4842 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:1036239 (1011.9 KiB)  TX bytes:1036239 (1011.9 KiB)

```

Ho anche le ultime righe del log del kernel:

```
Oct  9 20:23:34 Conrad-LiveCD fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 10

Oct  9 20:23:36 Conrad-LiveCD utelnetd[17211]: utelnetd (port: 23, ifname: any, login: /bin/login) startup succeeded

Oct  9 20:30:23 Conrad-LiveCD dhcpcd[14821]: terminating on signal 15

Oct  9 20:30:32 Conrad-LiveCD eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Oct  9 20:31:53 Conrad-LiveCD dhcpcd[18474]: MAC address = 00:e0:7d:c0:63:1d

Oct  9 20:31:53 Conrad-LiveCD dhcpcd[18474]: verified 192.168.30.11 address is not in use

Oct  9 20:31:53 Conrad-LiveCD dhcpcd[18474]: your IP address = 192.168.30.11

Oct  9 20:34:24 Conrad-LiveCD dhcpcd[18476]: terminating on signal 15

Oct  9 20:38:27 Conrad-LiveCD eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Oct  9 20:39:06 Conrad-LiveCD usbcore: registered new driver usbserial

Oct  9 20:39:06 Conrad-LiveCD drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for generic

Oct  9 20:39:06 Conrad-LiveCD usbcore: registered new driver usbserial_generic

Oct  9 20:39:06 Conrad-LiveCD drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial Driver core

Oct  9 20:39:06 Conrad-LiveCD drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Option 3G data card

Oct  9 20:39:06 Conrad-LiveCD usbcore: registered new driver option

Oct  9 20:39:06 Conrad-LiveCD drivers/usb/serial/option.c: Option Card (PC-Card to) USB to Serial Driver: v0.4

Oct  9 20:39:06 Conrad-LiveCD dhcpcd[19417]: dhcpStart: ioctl SIOCGIFHWADDR: No such device

Oct  9 20:40:11 Conrad-LiveCD dhcpcd[19438]: MAC address = 00:e0:7d:c0:63:1d

Oct  9 20:40:11 Conrad-LiveCD dhcpcd[19438]: verified 192.168.30.11 address is not in use

Oct  9 20:40:11 Conrad-LiveCD dhcpcd[19438]: your IP address = 192.168.30.11

Oct  9 20:43:11 Conrad-LiveCD ReiserFS: hda4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Oct  9 20:43:14 Conrad-LiveCD ReiserFS: hda4: using ordered data mode

Oct  9 20:43:14 Conrad-LiveCD ReiserFS: hda4: journal params: device hda4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

Oct  9 20:43:14 Conrad-LiveCD ReiserFS: hda4: checking transaction log (hda4)

Oct  9 20:43:14 Conrad-LiveCD ReiserFS: hda4: Using r5 hash to sort names
```

Che posso fare?

----------

## shanghai

e uppete!

Oggi ho iniziato l'installazione da un vecchio cd gentoo 1.4. Ha funzionato fin quando non ho dovuto fare chroot...a quel punto mi ha detto che il kernel era troppo vecchio, allora ho provato a ripartire dal nuovo cd 2006.1, ma non funzionava piu' la rete...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Così sto provando ad installare attraverso una shell di una ubuntu che ho installata. Funziona ma temo che il problema sia permanente e che quindi si presenterà (ove mai riuscissi a installare gentoo da qui) appena proverò a fare reboot da dentro gentoo.

Qualcuno di voi capoccioni ha un'idea? non è che il valore (1452) non è adatto al mio caso?

Grazie e ciao,

Dario-Shanghai

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

scusa provane altri no? parti da 1500 e poi scendi! solitamente già 1492 va bene

----------

## enr9

Ho un problema sia con il Live CD che con il Minimal Cd per AMD64 2006.1. Eseguito il boot e configurata la rete tramite il mio router adsl USR 9003 eseguo dei ping e sembra andare tutto bene, poi iniziano i problemi. Con links riesco a visualizzare alcune pagine tipo Google mentre Gentoo.org no  e non riesco ad eseguire nessun tipo di emerge nel senso che Portage si connette al server ma il download non parte, l'errore restituito è

Connecting to gentoo.osuosl.org[64.50.238.52]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response...

Read error (Connection timed out) in headers.

Retrying. 

Ho provato anche a partire da un minimal cd Gentoo 2006.0 con il quale la rete funziona correttamente ma una volta completata l'installazione (uso il kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 ) al riavvio si ripresentano gli stessi problemi di rete che avevo con il cd 2006.1

La mia configurazione è

Dual Xeon 2.8 Ghz EMT64

scheda di rete Intel/pro 1000 integrata sulla scheda madre (uso il modulo e1000 - provato sia built-in nel kernel che come Modulo)

Router Adsl USR 9003 (10/100)

Ringrazio anticipatamente.

----------

## RollsAppleTree

Vediamo, posta un pò di info...

per esempio un bel 

```
ifconfig
```

e anche un 

```
route
```

Dato che ti risolve i nomi dei siti nn penso che sia problema di DNS...

Usi DHCP o no? Quale deve essere la configurazione della tua rete?

Se tra queste cose non troviamo il problema allora probabilmente è un problema di moduli e di kernel.... comunque andiamo per gradi, no   :Wink:   ?

----------

## Onip

mi sembra di ricordare che anche qualcun altro ha avuto un problema identico. Prova a cercare sul forum, magari ti è utile

Byez

----------

## DuDe

Io ebbi un problema simile con il cd di installazioe, tanto tempo fa, e risolsi diasbilitando l'acpi tramite opzione passata al kernel, prova, magari risolvi!

----------

## enr9

La rete la configuro così

ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.3 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0

route add deault gw 192.168.1.1

file resolv.conf:

nameserver 212.216.112.112

nameserver 212.216.172.62

----------

## enr9

Ecco le Info richieste da RollsAppleTree

ifconfig:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:43:13:F5:C4  

          inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Base address:0xdcc0 Memory:dfee0000-dff00000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

route:

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        PrecisionWs470. 255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
```

Ho provato a disabilitare ACPI ma nessun risultato.

Nessun altro suggerimento?

----------

## shanghai

Aggiornamento:

Il problema non è l'MTU. Ho cominciato a scendere lentamente, poi ho provato ad abbassarlo di moltissimo: 1300, poi 700.

In entrambi i casi la connessione funziona perfettamente verso certi siti e non funziona per nulla verso tutti gli altri.

E poi il problema non si presenta con altri OS con MTU a 1500 (vedi sopra). Stiamo sbagliando strada.   :Sad: 

----------

## shanghai

Anch'io ho lo stesso tuo problema.

Forse si dovrebbero unire i thread.

Comunque, non ancora risolto  :Sad: 

----------

## enr9

Shanghai il tuo hardware ha qualcosa di simile con il mio? Te lo chiedo perchè secondo me è un problema del kernel 2.6.17 poiche con il 2.6.15 non avevo problemi del genere.

Riassumendo la mia configurazione

Processori: 2 Intel Xeon 2.8 Ghz EMT64

Scheda Madre: Intel Tumwater E7525 (scheda di rete Intel PRo/1000 MTW)

Scheda Video: ATI FireGL 3100

Scheda Audio: Sound Blaster Audigy 2

----------

## richard77

Io un problema simile l'ho risolto con circa questo comando:

```
   iptables -t mangle -A POSTROUTING -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -o eth0 -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu
```

[Circa perché questa l'ho presa adesso da internet e non mi ricordo la riga che ho sul pc di casa]

Le informazioni le ho prese da qui

----------

## randomaze

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> Forse si dovrebbero unire i thread.

 

Fatto.

Per la cronaca anche nella ml di gentoo-italia stanno parlando di un problema simile.

Alcune cose vanno altre no, sembrerebbe un timeout del DNS ma cambiare dns non risolve (e le prove con dig sui vari server risolvono senza problemi).

enr9, con il vecchio kenrel non avevi problemi, puoi fare la prova se va ancora bene?

----------

## shanghai

Grazie randomaze.

Richard, la tua "soluzione" risponde a un problema leggermente diverso ed è applicabile solo nei casi in cui si può operare sulla configurazione del gateway (che deve essere linux-made). Lo dico per completezza di informazione nei confronti di chio legge.

Il problema è stato spiegato e risolto (spero ciò vada a beneficio anche della mailing list, randomaze) nel modo seguente:

Per il kernel serie 2.6.17 è stato cambiato il valore tcp_rmem (per vedere il codice sorgente guardatevi linux/net/ipv4/tcp.c). Il nuovo valore crea il problema.

Si può reimpostare il valore attraverso /proc:

```
echo 4096 87380 174760 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_rmem
```

Se funziona, si può rendere il cambiamento permanente impostando lo stesso valore in /etc/sysctl.conf

```
net.ipv4.tcp_rmem = 4096 87380 174760
```

In inglese.

Spiegazione lunga (in inglese)

La fonte di quest'informazione è il forum Networking:

Net crackpot: some URLs load, others don't

Ciao.

----------

## richard77

Grazie di avermi chiarito le idee.

Fra l'atro ho scoperto di essere affetto anch'io dallo stesso problema, andando a leggere la "spiegazione lunga", solo che finora non avevo mai incontrato un sito che non funzionasse.

Se non ho capito male basta che un router/firewall sulla strada da me al sito abbia un'implementazione errata del window scaling perché non funzioni.

----------

## enr9

Si confermo funza!!!

----------

